# John Bunyan's "Map" Showing the Order and Causes of Salvation/Damnation



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 25, 2012)

I took my 1737 Folio edition of Bunyan's complete works to Chicago with me this past weekend to show my dad (another collector). In showing him, I mentioned I had not even had time to flip through the old book all the way through. As we were doing so, we came across a page which had a foldout chart/diagram showing how salvation works according to Bunyan. ON the bottom it said it was printed with Bunyan and John Owen's permission. Here's a picture of it. Send me a message with your email address if you would like to see a full sized JPEG of it.

I was pretty impressed, as was my dad. He had never heard of it/seen it.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is a pdf
a map showing the order and causes of salvation and damnation


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for posting that!


----------



## arielann81 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is awesome. I love seeing works of the faith that have been preserved. I've been interested in Church History more and more lately since it was the Cannon's of Dort that originally brought me to a transforming experience of the truth. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 25, 2012)

glad to help out! See my collection of old reformed theology books here if interested:

http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd511/Ethankoiman/photo62-2.png


----------



## JOwen (Jun 25, 2012)

View attachment 2943
Got it.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 25, 2012)

awesome! did you do it yourself or buy it somewhere?


----------



## JOwen (Jun 25, 2012)

Bought it years ago at an old bookstore in Vancouver Canada. I wonder if anyone has reprinted it for sale?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.chapellibrary.org/johnbunyan/text/bun-map.pdf


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 25, 2012)

Although I printed out the .pdf (thanks to all who posted/wanted to post a link!), I'll need a magnifying glass and so I looked about and found this: The John Bunyan Poster - Home. What does anyone think? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 26, 2012)

Galatians220 said:


> Although I printed out the .pdf (thanks to all who posted/wanted to post a link!), I'll need a magnifying glass and so I looked about and found this: The John Bunyan Poster - Home. What does anyone think? Thank you in advance.



Cool. I have a nice digital camera and took a picture with 16.2 megapixels. It should print out pretty clearly, and I am going to see if I can hire one of the printing companies in town to do a bunch of them for me so that they look old like the original I have. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the way the guy who runs the site speaks of Bunyan's theology.



> First of all, it presents a Theological viewpoint, which we seldom encounter today. Strict Absolute Predestinarianism.





> Secondly, It is curious because It is also evangelistic in it's intent. This seems really strange and weird, and almost appears to contradict predestination.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 26, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > Although I printed out the .pdf (thanks to all who posted/wanted to post a link!), I'll need a magnifying glass and so I looked about and found this: The John Bunyan Poster - Home. What does anyone think? Thank you in advance.
> ...



Good! The only problem I can envision with your plan is that, well, I'm sure that a copyright is held by someone or other on the poster, and if you take a picture of it and then ask a printing company to duplicate it, they might be very, very reluctant to do so. This would be the case, I think, even if you tell them you're not going to sell any of them. I don't know... I'm just surmising from past experience...


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 26, 2012)

A lot of these items do not have a copyright. I suppose I should look into it.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 26, 2012)

If you have a publication dated prior to 1923, it is in the public domain. You are free to reprint and will not run the risk of copyright violation.

See here for relatively clear verification : http://copyright.cornell.edu/resources/publicdomain.cfm

Otherwise, if that's not good enough, see government documents here : http://www.copyright.gov/title17/


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 26, 2012)

Wonderful, Wayne! Thank you!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 26, 2012)

I just _love_ this map. I think I'm going to order it (size, TBD at this point) and go for one of the beautiful framing options. Thank you *so much,* Mr. Beckler, for cluing us in on this!!!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 26, 2012)

Drawn like a true Ramist!


----------



## Somerset (Jun 27, 2012)

Galatians220 said:


> Although I printed out the .pdf (thanks to all who posted/wanted to post a link!), I'll need a magnifying glass and so I looked about and found this: The John Bunyan Poster - Home. What does anyone think? Thank you in advance.



Very nice - would the sizes be Imperial or metric?


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 27, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > Although I printed out the .pdf (thanks to all who posted/wanted to post a link!), I'll need a magnifying glass and so I looked about and found this: The John Bunyan Poster - Home. What does anyone think? Thank you in advance.
> ...



Well, Ken, definitely Imperial. I hadn't thought about that, although I should have. Actually, I was going to order the poster and the frame from these folks: John Bunyans Historical Poster from Zazzle.com. I'm considering the 16" x 20.97" one (40.64 cm. x 53.26 cm.). This would be the "small" size (!).


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 27, 2012)

For me the color one is just too flashy. I'm going to see if I can find a printer to do some copies of my original. Again, if anyone is interested, please let me know.


----------



## christiana (Jun 27, 2012)

Had mine enlarged 16x20 and will now decide about framing or not. It is readable at this size.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 27, 2012)

Christusregnat said:


> Drawn like a true Ramist!



For those of us apparently not "in the know," would you be willing to briefly explain what a Ramist is and how it shows on the map? This isn't to change the direction of the thread, but to understand this map better.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 27, 2012)

agreed. Is it one who explains things like the financial guru?


----------



## LeeD (Jun 27, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> For me the color one is just too flashy. I'm going to see if I can find a printer to do some copies of my original. Again, if anyone is interested, please let me know.


I would definitely be interested!


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll put you down, Lee.


----------



## Somerset (Jun 27, 2012)

I would be interested as I too prefer the original - as long as shipping to the UK would not be too expensive.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 28, 2012)

Somerset said:


> I would be interested as I too prefer the original - as long as shipping to the UK would not be too expensive.



It shouldn't be.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 28, 2012)

again, if anyone wants an original file of my picture, let me know.


----------



## gordo (Jun 28, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> again, if anyone wants an original file of my picture, let me know.



That would be awesome. How big is the file?


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 28, 2012)

gordo said:


> Constantlyreforming said:
> 
> 
> > again, if anyone wants an original file of my picture, let me know.
> ...




3 MB or so.


----------



## gordo (Jun 28, 2012)

Would you be able to email it?


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jun 28, 2012)

gordo said:


> Would you be able to email it?




yes, send me your email address in a PM


----------

